# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Skyrim

## septicflesh

Je me permets d'ouvrir un nouveau topic sur le jeu skyrim VR pour installer les mods proprement histoire d'avoir un guide complet ^^

Grace à 564.3 on a un début de reponse ^^


Pour l'instant ma ref ça serait /r/skyrimvr, notamment:
- premiers pas: https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimvr/co...d_for_modding/
- les bases du moding: https://docs.google.com/document/d/e...9X5kQJ8YJO/pub
Pour répondre à ta question, celui qui a écrit l'article recommande Mod Organizer 2 mais comprend qu'il y en aient qui en préfèrent d'autres
- liste de mods spécifiques VR: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nv...uKfGtOtdwrsRU0

Avec comme référence l'inventaire de guides: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qb...V2WP8SjZ4VpHLQ

Edit: j'aimerais surtout trouver un liste simple de mods "vitaux", le guide le plus condensé (comprend aussi les premiers pas) c'est
https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrimvr/co...ental_modding/
et je trouve que c'est encore la foire…

Si d'autre peuvent compléter ça serait cool ^^


EDIT : Je complète avec le poste de jujupatate :
Pour Skyrim, j'ai tout installé avec Vortex (ex-Nexus mod manager) et ça marche au poil. 
https://www.nexusmods.com/about/vortex/

Je m'étais pas mal servi de ça : https://www.etr.fr/tutorial/5991-sky...xperience.html

----------


## 564.3

J'avais oublié l'essentiel, le topic modding Skyrim "normal". L'OP a l'air un peu mis à jour, mais les messages suivants datent de 2011 donc potentiellement obsolètes.
Mais sur la version VR il y a des étapes préliminaires spécifiques et des mods qui ne marchent pas (ou parce que c'est la SE). Au final je pense que je suivrais surtout les guides référencés sur Reddit dans un premier temps.

Sinon j'avais vu des listes de mods sur des sites de news, par exemple https://uploadvr.com/must-skyrim-vr-...l-even-better/
Mais typiquement il manque les mods VR plus récents, du genre quickslots.

----------


## Graouu

Merci beaucoup çà va être utile  ::):

----------


## ExPanda

Allez hop je m'installe ici aussi.
J'avais jamais fait Skyrim jusqu'à présent, on va essayer de le faire en VR avec toukivabien.  ::):

----------


## poulpator

Petite question, vous utilisez quoi comme mode de déplacement ? Et y a t'il des tweaks mods relatifs ?
J'ai essayé deux heures avec déplacement libre mais une fois le casque enlevé j'ai expériencé ma première cinétose alors que je n'y suis pas sujet habituellement. Je pense que c'est du à la physique chelou et la marche irrégulière du perso...

----------


## septicflesh

Nexus mod j'y comprend rien.
Une fois installer sur le pc pour faire fonctionné un mob comme "no spider" il me demande plein de truc comme install FNIS skyrim.. le truc c'est que nexus mod ne me propose pas de version skyrim VR a chaque fois ça vient de la version SE "Special edition" Du coup est les meme mod ? 
Un peu compliqué a use je trouve, il faut passer par le site ensuite par l'appli, ce n'est pas tres ergonomique ;(

Edit : j'ai pu reussir a activer le seul mod que je voulais .....fini les araignées x).. par contre je suis deg ça désactive les succès de steam :/

----------


## vectra

Je crois comprendre que Skyrim VR dérive de Skyrim SE.

Sinon, pour le déplacement, j'utilise le joystick sur le Rift S. A noter que Skyrim est un des seuls jeux qui propose le déplacement sur le joystick, et non sur leur pad immonde et imprécis. Autant que je peux, je joue en roomscale pour tous les mouvements, mais faut bien utiliser autre chose à moins de jouer dans un hangar avec une rallonge de 50 m.


Pour la cinétose, je n'y suis dorénavant presque plus sensible, mais faut dire que j'ai pris le temps de m'immerger très progressivement. Au début, je jouais même devant un ventilateur, en prenant du gingembre et en mettant des bracelets d'acupuncture pour le mal des voyages: je n'en ai plus besoin maintenant et je peux enquiller 2h de jeu.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, repost d'un post posté sur le topic où on poste tous les posts dédiés aux Jeux VR:

J'ai enfin pu tester sérieusement *Skyrim VR* sur Rift S.
Grosse baffe dans la gueule. L'expérience est très, très supérieure à celle offerte sur mon WMR standard.

Les graphismes sont beaux et suffisamment nets et détaillés, les modèles 3D sont étonnamment élaborés (on voit distinctement plusieurs couches de vêtements sur les bourgeois de Whiterun par exemple), l'impression de profondeur est excellente: visuellement, ça se classe direct dans le top graphique en ce qui me concerne. Tout est net, tout est beau, y compris les petits objets qu'on prend du plaisir à admirer. J'ai du mal à croire que les devs n'aient pas passé du temps à retravailler leur jeu pour la VR tellement c'est bien.

* La gestion des déplacements se fait à la Pavlov, et ça me convient totalement (à noter que c'est un des rares jeux sur WMR qui mappait les déplacements sur le stick: pluzzun).
* Le menu est assez brouillon: c'était déjà limite le bordel en version PC, c'est assez pénible également en VR, mais on s'y fait.
* Les combats à l'épée / bouclier sont déroutants parce qu'il semblerait que beaucoup de choses découlent des stats plus que du timing et de la précision de la visée. Gros regret personnellement, mais c'est quand-même mieux que sur PC tout court. Je vais voir si on s'y fait à la longue. En tous cas, c'est vraiment plaisant comme sensation de présence des ennemis et des armes: même le loup à la con fait peur avec sa corpulence et ses yeux vicieux.
*Les combats à l'arc ne sont pas aisés, car le tracking semble ne pas suivre mes doigts suffisamment près du visage; ça passe en orientant l'arc différemment. NB: la MAJ du tracking du Rift S a été chargée ce matin seulement: https://uploadvr.com/rift-s-controller-tracking-update/ : à voir si ça permet de jouer à l'arc.

Mais pour l'exploration, qui est le dur du jeu, c'est carton plein. Le ramassage de fleurs & champignons est naturel et agréable, plus qu'en version PC. On a presque du plaisir à chasser le papillon (=> bonnes potions), alors que c'était limite infaisable sur PC.

Bref, on est passés pas loin du jeu parfait, mais on a quand-même un jeu excellent, qui parvient à surprendre dans sa réalisation. Je dirais que sa plus grosse faiblesse, c'est qu'on l'a généralement poncé sur PC de A à Z avec les mods, et qu'on n'a pas forcément envie de tout recommencer. C'était mon avis en WMR, ce n'est plus le cas en Rift S. Je me suis couché trop tard parce que je n'avais pas vu l'heure passer: y'a longtemps que ça ne m'était pas arrivé sur Skyrim, ni avec d'autres jeux VR.

Le petit plus qui fait plaisir au possesseur d'un casque avec dalle LCD: ce n'est pas un jeu qui surjoue de nuances obscures pour tirer parti de la dalle OLED. Même dans les souterrains, il y a toujours assez de lumière pour que le rendu visuel soit 100% net. A contrario, dans *Vader Immorta*l ou même *Karnage Chronicles*, l'affichage devient flou et dégueu dès que la lumière baisse.

TL;DR:
Skyrim VR = Vectra d'argent

----------


## 564.3

Je n'ai pas encore installé le jeu ni vraiment creusé le modding, mais au détours d'une discussion sur Reddit je suis tombé sur un mod VR qui a l'air intéressant: Spellsiphon.

En gros ça ajoute toute une série de sorts activables avec un bouton et des gestes plutôt que passer par les menus. Il faut recharger un pool d'énergie indépendant en "siphonant" l'environnement.
Même sans vouloir vraiment faire mage, c'est cool pour "appeler" son arme par exemple.
MageVR a l'air de faire aussi plus ou moins ça, mais là il y a en plus un système de combo pour pousser à enchainer des sorts variés et cumuler des effets. Ça a l'air peut-être un peu trop puissant, mais ils indiquent avoir passé pas mal de temps à équilibrer tout ça.



Sinon il y a VRIK qui donne un corps, et ils prévoient d'ajouter des holsters fonctionnels.

----------


## vectra

Enorme  ::love::

----------


## Hem

Si ça marche bien ça pourrait me remettre dedans. Il a l'air plus abouti que les autres que j'ai testé et que j'ai pas réussi à utiliser correctement.

Le gros gros soucis de ce jeu en VR pour moi c'est l'omniprésence des menus. (c'est déjà chiant en desktop mais là ça pète vraiment toute immersion)

----------


## vectra

Oui, il y a un vrai effort de mémorisation à faire pour se démerder avec les menus. En s'accrochant, ça passe mais bon...
A côté de ça, le contenu est sans commune mesure avec toutes les autres productions VR, et en plus la qualité est là. Il met visuellement à l'amende presque tous les titres VR que je connais, et sans trop bouffer de ressource en plus...

----------


## Bopnc

J'avoue que j'ai été agréablement surpris par les performances et le plaisir de jeu. Le gros (énorme même) point noir pour moi, c'est vraiment le passage obligatoire par les menus pour tout et n'importe quoi. Le reste fonctionne bien. 

J'ai déjà retourné le jeu dans tous les sens, donc j'ai eu la flemme de bricoler les mods pour voir ce que ça donne niveau interface. Je verrais si j'ai le courage un de ces jour. C'est vraiment dommage qu'ils aient pas bricolé un truc fonctionnel à ce niveau.

----------


## septicflesh

> Je n'ai pas encore installé le jeu ni vraiment creusé le modding, mais au détours d'une discussion sur Reddit je suis tombé sur un mod VR qui a l'air intéressant: Spellsiphon.
> 
> En gros ça ajoute toute une série de sorts activables avec un bouton et des gestes plutôt que passer par les menus. Il faut recharger un pool d'énergie indépendant en "siphonant" l'environnement.
> Même sans vouloir vraiment faire mage, c'est cool pour "appeler" son arme par exemple.
> MageVR a l'air de faire aussi plus ou moins ça, mais là il y a en plus un système de combo pour pousser à enchainer des sorts variés et cumuler des effets. Ça a l'air peut-être un peu trop puissant, mais ils indiquent avoir passé pas mal de temps à équilibrer tout ça.
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon il y a VRIK qui donne un corps, et ils prévoient d'ajouter des holsters fonctionnels.


Spellsiphon ça a l'air d'etre cool mais le gars a l'air d'avoir des pouvoir de ouf des le debut du jeu... du coup je ne vois pas trop l'interet..

Par contre pour VRIK OMG à l'air d'etre démentiel, ça marche vraiment ? oO
Surtout quand il retire les fleches dans la cible, ça veut dire qu'il y a un systeme de collision ?

----------


## 564.3

> Spellsiphon ça a l'air d'etre cool mais le gars a l'air d'avoir des pouvoir de ouf des le debut du jeu... du coup je ne vois pas trop l'interet..
> 
> Par contre pour VRIK OMG à l'air d'etre démentiel, ça marche vraiment ? oO
> Surtout quand il retire les fleches dans la cible, ça veut dire qu'il y a un systeme de collision ?


Spellsiphon ne doit pas être si puissant que ça au début.

Pour VRIK il n'y a pas l'air d'y avoir de système de collision, dans la description ils disent juste qu'on peut prendre les armes. Il y a pas mal de mise en scène dans la vidéo.
Et en fait il y a déjà 14 slots de type holster dans la version 0.6, je croyais que c'était pour plus tard.

----------


## Bopnc

Bon, après mon rapide test d'il y a quelques semaines je m’étais un peu pris au jeu. Vu que j'étais pas trop chaud à l'idée de refaire des trucs déjà vus je me suis dit que j'allais tenter de faire l’extension "Dragonborn" (celle sur une île à part) que j'avais jamais faite. Il me fallait simplement monter niveau 10 et aller voir les grises-barbes.

Bah finalement, j'ai un peu traîné. J'ai visité des zones ou j'étais passé un peu vite, et après 16h de jeu je dois dire que j'accroche vraiment !

Pourtant, je joue dans des conditions désastreuses : mon PC est vraiment limite (GeForce 960 et un vieil i5) et freeze régulièrement. Je suis à 45 fps quasi en permanence. Mes écouteurs sont morts et me forcent à mettre mon casque audio. Mes cables se prennent dans ma chaise. Etc.  Mais c'est tellement sympa que je bloque quand même des soirées entières dessus. Certains donjons (ceux de Dragonborn par exemple, ou les tombeaux) claquent vraiment !

Je me suis finalement résolu à installer quelques mods : un pour supprimer le poids des ingrédients d'alchimie (parce que tout transvaser à chaque fois, c'était déjà pas drôle sur écran), un pour la luminosité, et surtout le Spellsiphon dont tout le monde dit tant de bien. 

Le moindre affrontement devient très dynamique, avec des contres à faire au bon moment, des combos à sortir, des pièges à tendre. La bonne idée c'est que ça se scale sur les perks de base du jeu (destruction, invocation, etc.) et ça les fait monter en même temps. Donc ça colle avec le fonctionnement normal du jeu. 
Je dois admettre que ça marche très bien, même si c'est parfois speed et que ça dénature un peu l'expérience de jeu (qui est super statique à la base).


Ah oui, et j'ai attendu 14h de jeu pour réaliser qu'il y avait en vanilla un bouton de favori pour changer d'équipement ou boire des potions. Ça a été noël quand j'ai réalisé ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Je suis tombé sur une nouvelle liste de settings et mods qui a l'air pas mal foutue et à jour
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...fKnl6iyWM/edit

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis tombé sur une nouvelle liste de settings et mods qui a l'air pas mal foutue et à jour
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...fKnl6iyWM/edit


Ils continuent de mettre à jour ce document (Last updated on 2020-01-14). J'ai refait une passe sur les docs et ça reste la meilleur ref, complète et progressive (le plus important en premier).

Ce WE j'ai commencé à reprendre des notes et télécharger des mods, mais finalement je me suis contenté de jouer au jeu brut de décoffrage pour l'instant (jusqu'à ce que mes controleurs n'aient plus de jus… oublié de les charger la dernière fois).
C'est sur que l'ergonomie est très naze à coté d'un jeu VR natif, mais ça fait quand même le job.
Ça me fait un petit effet Serious Sam 3 avec les modèles/textures bien dégueu, les scripts et les anims rigides…
La végétation rend quand même encore pas mal, par contre.

----------


## reneyvane

J"ai Skyrim VR sur PS4 et PC via PSVR de chez Sony et le casque virtuelle d'ACER mixed reality, il y à pas photo, même sans mod, c'est plus beau sur pc et surtout plus jouable, les PSMoves manque cruellement d'une croix ou de stick par contre sur mon casque ACER les deux piles AA dans chaque contrôleur tienne à peine 4 heures, c'est des piles rechargeable mais c'est lourdingue à gérer, surtout que tôt ou tard; mon rechargeur signale une pile défectueuse, je prends la marque Carrefour, quelle marque de piles rechargeables sont abordables et tienne dans le temps, merci

----------


## zorglub1422

Est-ce qu'une bonne âme pourrait m'aiguiller pour l'utilisation des "favoris", sans mod je viens de l'installer. Y (je joue au Pad), mais ensuite ?


ED : ok, trouvé, flèche du haut

----------


## Setzer

Ya que moi qui a l'impression de faire du rase motte? Même debout je suis à peine plus grand qu'une chaise...

----------


## Bopnc

Tu dois avoir un soucis avec la définition de ta zone, la taille était ok de mon coté.

----------


## Setzer

Je l'ai défini en étant assis, ceci explique peut-être  cela...

----------


## zorglub1422

Y a une option dans le menu pour la hauteur aussi

----------


## Setzer

Ah je n'ai pas vu... faut dire que la navigation dans les menus c'est pas franchement ça... merci en tout cas.

----------


## 564.3

Je l'ai collé dans la discussion générale VR mais pas ici: un mod ajoute un pouvoir type gravity gloves de HL: Alyx, et améliore aussi les intéractions mains/objets.



Je crois que je vais relancer le jeu avec VRIK et ça.

----------


## 564.3

Bon finalement je ne l'ai toujours pas relancé, et là je suis tombé sur un pack de mods qui a l'air pas mal, avec plusieurs choix: https://www.wabbajack.org/#/modlists...machineURL=fus
Sinon d'autres packs https://www.wabbajack.org/#/modlists/gallery

----------


## Clad

Une petite astuce qui pourrait vous faciliter la vie:

Modder un skyrim pour avoir un truc chouette ça peut prendre longtemps et on a pas envie de s'y relancer tout le temps. Même si c'est relativement stable si on reste sur les mods un peu reconnu, c'est pas évident de savoir à l'avance quel mod nous plaira et nous plaira pas, et comme on peut pas desinstaller proprement un mod ça veut dire pas mal de tatonnement et de resets, surtout si comme moi on a dans les 200 mods d'activés.

Tout ça pour dire quand le truc est stable et nous convient, on a pas envie de tout réinstaller de zero.

Ben j'étais à pas loin de le faire et heureusement j'ai pigé le truc.

Windows 10 aime pas trop qu'on rajoute/enlève/patch des trucs. Et même si ça fait plusieurs semaines que je joue normalement sans plus rien toucher, va savoir pourquoi il s'est reveillé.

*Symptôme:* Skyrim moddé se lance plus. Si on le lance sans mod en desactivant tout, ça tourne mais tout est remis à zero et plus de sauvegarde.
*
Raison:* Windows a simplement décidé que SkyrimVR.exe avait plus le droit d'acceder, ni en lecture ni en écriture, à son dossier de sauvegarde. (Mais skse oui, pour ça que j'ai pas pigé le truc tout de suite, les logs de SKSE étaient bien écrits correctement dans ce même dossier)

*Solution:* Dans le centre de securité windows, section "protected folders", autoriser SkyrimVR.exe (mais aussi Steam.exe et vrserver.exe qui étaient visiblement considérés comme vilain pas beau aussi) à acceder à leurs dossiers de sauvegarde respectifs. Ou carrément desactiver ce truc de protected folder (j'ai aussi vu qu'il m'avait bloqué format.com et l'utilitaire pour créer une clef USB bootable linux, je comprend maintenant pourquoi ça fonctionnait pas même en mode admin)

----------


## zorglub1422

Ca me fait penser j'ai une question. Je joue sans ouvrir la carte.
Du coup j'active toutes les quêtes pour quand je tombe sur une grotte ou autre j'ai la flèche qui s'affiche pour me dire y a une quête ici.
Problème, quand on active trop de quêtes plus rien ne s'affiche. Y a eu un truc qui répare ça ? 
C'est un problème d'origine sur le jeu je me souviens avoir eu le même soucis sur la première version.

----------


## Clad

Je crois que ça fait parti des problèmes résolu par enginefixVR: https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/62089

----------


## zorglub1422

Je teste ça dès que possible, merci  :;):

----------


## zorglub1422

Bon ça a pas marché, mais j'ai gratté un peu. 
C'est pas séparé entre les "divers" et principales, c'est dès qu'il y a 36 quêtes actives en tout les flèches disparaissent sur les entrées. 
Ce qui est curieux c'est que je trouve rien sur le sujet alors que je me souviens avoir déjà eu le tour en 2012 et quelques.

----------


## Clad

T'as bien installé le mod correctement ? Il est un peu chiant je me fais avoir presque à chaque réinstallation. Tu as une partie a mettre dans ton dossier Skyrim racine (un dossier et 3 DLL de mémoire), et une partie avec un ESP qui s'installe tout à fait normalement via ton mod manager il faut les deux pour que ça marche.

Si c'était pas enginefix VR alors c'était peut être USSEP VR, lui aussi est un peu pénible à installer ( c'est un exécutable à lancer à la racine de ton installation qui génère une archive personnalisée à installer ensuite manuellement, perso j'installe que la partie core et pas la partie optional qui rentre en conflit avec mon mod de début alternatif)

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...ion/mods/31673

Et il faut aussi le USSEP normal (pas VR), mais de la version avant anniversary

Qui évidemment est plus listé sur le Nexus mais toujours dispo avec le lien direct:

https://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspec...&file_id=20915

Modder Skyrim VR c'est tout un bordel art.

----------

